# Just doin' the speed limit



## KenpoTex (Oct 19, 2004)

Sitting on the side of the highway waiting to catch speeding drivers, a State Police Officer sees a car puttering along at 22 MPH. He thinks to himself, "This driver is just as dangerous as a speeder!" So he turns on his lights and pulls the driver over.

Approaching the car, he notices that there are five old ladies -- two in the front seat and three in the back - eyes wide and white as ghosts.

The driver, obviously confused, says to him, "Officer, I don't understand, I was doing exactly the speed limit! What seems to be the problem?"

"Ma'am," the officer replies, "You weren't speeding, but you should know that driving slower than the speed limit can also be a danger to other drivers."

"Slower than the speed limit?" she asked. No sir, I was doing the speed limit exactly... Twenty-Two miles an hour!" the old woman says a bit proudly. The State Police officer, trying to contain a chuckle explains to her that "22" was the route number, not the speed limit. A bit embarrassed, the woman grinned and thanked the officer for pointing out her error.

"But before I let you go, Ma'am, I have to ask... Is everyone in this car ok? These women seem awfully shaken and they haven't muttered a single peep this whole time." the officer asks.

"Oh, they'll be alright in a minute officer. We just got off Route 119."


----------



## AaronLucia (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh so true..


----------



## Silat Student (Oct 19, 2004)

Great joke Tex, if you ever come down to Florida I'll have to take you down to a place called Sun City. It's where all old folks jokes originate. Among other things they have an actual Golf Cart Lane beside the sidewalk.


----------



## KenpoTex (Oct 20, 2004)

Silat Student said:
			
		

> they have an actual Golf Cart Lane beside the sidewalk.


Whahahahaha! that's priceless :roflmao:


----------



## BrandiJo (Oct 20, 2004)

Golf cart lane???? oh thats great do they have a lane for the walkers and canes too???


----------



## OUMoose (Oct 20, 2004)

Depends and Metamucil at every "rest stop"... *shudder*


----------

